# Orgiva Long Term Rentals & Schools



## Avoca (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello,

I am moving to Orgiva with my family in May, I would be most grateful for any guidance with long term rentals. Have visited both estate agents in the town without any success. We will initially stay in a short term rental until we secure what we need which is a house on the outskirts preferably with pool and garden.

We wish to purchase some land on which to build and our search will resume when we settle in May.

Additionally any views on schools in the area, my daughter is 8, much interested in Steiner school and the Catholic school. Worried the whole transition maybe too much for her as we only have limited Spanish, but upon arrival we shall engage in lessons in one of the language schools. Would love to hear experiences of entering the education system here. 
Looking forward to any advices

Many thanks


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Avoca said:


> We wish to purchase some land on which to build...


Hmm!

Are you sure this is the right thing to do?


----------



## Avoca (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello,

One can never sure but we think we have found the place we have always been looking for.

Please share your thoughts


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Avoca said:


> Hello,
> 
> One can never sure but we think we have found the place we have always been looking for.
> 
> Please share your thoughts



:welcome:

I found the place my heart had been looking for nearly 20 years ago & we moved here nearly 10 years ago - so I know what you mean

don't worry about your daughter - my elder girl was around that age when we came & she settled really quickly - both girls picked up Spanish with no problems at all

as long as you won't be looking for work then why not?

I'm nowhere near that area though, so can't be of any more specific help


----------



## Avoca (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for the welcome and language advice, delighted you are living your dream


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Avoca said:


> Thank you so much for the welcome and language advice, delighted _*you are living your dream*_



no, that's not what I'm doing at all & that's not why we moved here!!


I'm just living a normal life - now a widow with 2 teenagers & a (thankfully) reasonably successful business

I'm *very *lucky to be able to do it *where *I want to be, though


----------



## Avoca (Mar 31, 2013)

So sorry to hear you lost your husband, hope you are doing ok.

I think you know when you find the place you are meant to be.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

One of the regular posters on here will tell you, same life, different country. My OH and I have discussed this philosophy on a number of occasions. I agree with it but my OH doesn't. She says that our way of life here is completely different from the one we had in UK, and I guess it is, but we still buy food, wash clothes, and do all the other things we did in UK but now we do a lot of it outside...


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Avoca said:


> Please share your thoughts


Well...

There's nothing at all wrong with having a future plan, after all, you'll never get to B if you don't plan and start from A! But, sometimes, and certainly in this current economic climate, you have to build in some flexibility to your future plan just in case things don't quite turn out the way you expect them to.

By all means think in terms of locating and buying a plot of land and building on it, but don't be so rigid in your planning and thoughts that this is your only option. Keep your options open until you do indeed decide that is the right thing to do for you.

For all I know, you might be multi-millionaires and locating a plot of land and building your dream house in your dream location wouldn't dent your finances in the slightest. 

For the rest of us mere mortals making property investments of this type and sinking large amounts of savings and/or taking out mortgages to fund it means having to think it all through very carefully indeed in terms of affordability, capital investment, appreciation, running costs, likely return on investment in the future etc.

I'd strongly advise you to have a big long look at the Spanish property market and economy, where it is now, where it's going, how it might change in the future, how much property prices are now, how they may change in the future and so on.

After having done all that, buying a plot of land and building on it may not necessarily be your best option.

What attracted me to this thread in the first place was the mention of Orgiva, which is a place I've often looked at and wondered what it would be like to live there.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Avoca said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am moving to Orgiva with my family in May, I would be most grateful for any guidance with long term rentals. Have visited both estate agents in the town without any success. We will initially stay in a short term rental until we secure what we need which is a house on the outskirts preferably with pool and garden.
> 
> ...


Steiner schools are well established in Spain, and, although I have no personal experience of them I do know several people who have sent children to the school near me, have gone through the whole system and are very pleased. 
Your daughter is sure to feel insecure and out of place for a while, but, if she has no other educational problems, she will pick up the language bit by bit and within in months will be chatting and probably within the year will be fluent. I would be careful with the holiday period though, and make sure she's in contact with Spanish speaking children all the time, otherwise the return to school in September could be quite traumatic. Don't forget they have around three months holiday here!! (typically last week of June, all July and August, and part of September) Signing up for summer activities may start in May, so when she starts school ask about summer camps, stuff in the local sports centre, the town hall etc.
There is info about the education system in Spain, and lots of other info, in the FAQ's, post #3


----------



## Avoca (Mar 31, 2013)

Grateful for all your posts thank you


----------

